# Your " score " on your attractiveness...



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

If you were to score yourself on how attractive you are on a scale of 1 to 10 what would you give yourself ?

Me, face, not too bad, body, ok and not bad personality so give myself a 6.

Over to you....


----------



## McGuire86 (Nov 23, 2011)

Do you need a cuddle


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

McGuire86 said:


> Do you need a cuddle


Nah not one bit mate, just a bit of fun on a Sunday afternoon.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

body 9 face 2 lol.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

mal said:


> body 9 face 2 lol.


Overall score ?


----------



## McGuire86 (Nov 23, 2011)

Milky said:


> Nah not one bit mate, just a bit of fun on a Sunday afternoon.


Only winding you up mate


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Minus 2

which is why i work hard at the gym..

...and a paper bag will do for the boat race.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2013)

12 probably


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

It's what others think that counts tbh...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


> Minus 2
> 
> which is why i work hard at the gym..
> 
> ...and a paper bag will do for the boat race.


Way to harsh on yourself and you know it.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Probably 5. I dont think Im ugly, but Im not everyone's cup of tea either. Body, not bad for my age. Personality, bit of a boring git lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mingster said:


> It's what others think that counts tbh...


Just join in you miserable git, its sunday afternoon and a bit of fun....

l will give you a 5... :thumbup1:


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

body 7, face 3, overall 5


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

gonna say 5 myself as im not a monster or a looker


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

When I was 17st with a 40 inch waste I would have said a 1 ?

Now I still don't have a high opinion of myself but women do seem to make a move on me a fair bit, so I'd say about 6. Gonna be a 10 one day though, even if its when I'm 70 and in a care home.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Milky said:


> Just join in you miserable git, its sunday afternoon and a bit of fun....
> 
> l will give you a 5... :thumbup1:


Best offer I've had today :wub:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

5 .

People that find me attractive have a specific taste .


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

It all comes down to my haircut with me - short freshly cut hair - 6 maybe

let my hair grow a bit (like it is now) 4 - Crimewatch

Never had a problem pulling when I was single though


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

4.5 since I had a hair cut, pmsl. That's an improvement.


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

body 6 face 5/6 Overall 6... there are some flaws i dont like and theres probly 3 things I would fix/change... but im better than average I think.. so cant complain too much


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Personally I don't understand how any woman can find a man attractive, sweaty, smelly, **** scratching wronguns the lot of us. But I give myself a 7 all round. Iv got the gentleman:cvnt ratio down to a T and my face ain't too bad, body needs some more worth though. Looked a Damn site more attractive with hair, women literally fell to my feet when I had my Justin brieber hair. Now it's all gone and iv used gear my head is like a roasted peanut.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

feel a cock putting it but probs 9


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

ewen said:


> 5 .
> 
> People that find me attractive have a specific taste .


The range of women that find 6.3' and 250lbs attractive is quite a small one, but within that category I do ok.. :whistling:

6.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Milky said:


> If you were to score yourself on how attractive you are on a scale of 1 to 10 what would you give yourself ?
> 
> Me, face, not too bad, body, ok and not bad personality so give myself a 6.
> 
> Over to you....


You're not a 6.............I'd give you 1 :wink: :lol:

I'd say overall I'm a 7


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

9 with me glasses on 10 without them on


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> feel a cock putting it but probs 9


At least you're honest :thumb:


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Dublin said:


> If you post pic of your face i'll give you an honest opinion!!!! I wont dispute the body though :thumb:












from page1 of my journo in october lst year


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

If 5 is average I'd say I'm a 5 but if I get my body looking banging and lose some weight off my face therefore making my cheekbones stand out more get rid of my 3 chins and when I get

My eyebrows tattoo'd on with a high arch pin up style then I could be a 6 possibly a 7 depends who's looking.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

marknorthumbria said:


> from page1 of my journo in october lst year


Ha ha clear your inbox mate your about to get bombarded, some of the women may pm you as well :lol:


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> from page1 of my journo in october lst year


Awww cute but don't like 3 quarters on a guy! Just saying!


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Probably a 5.

I'm a geek, instant negative.

Nice guy, instant negative. Girls like pr1cks.

Quite shy.

Not very pleasing to the face, quite untidy looking IMO.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

beefdinner said:


> Awww cute but don't like 3 quarters on a guy! Just saying!


in tenerife at 35 degrees? would you prefer me in speedos,which is the alternative and sack that !


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> in tenerife at 35 degrees? would you prefer me in speedos,which is the alternative and sack that !


Obviously speedo's would have been better. Takes a confident man to wear speedo's!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

marknorthumbria said:


> in tenerife at 35 degrees? would you prefer me in speedos,which is the alternative and sack that !


You had to ask


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> from page1 of my journo in october lst year


Most gays are good looking though .


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

beefdinner said:


> Obviously speedo's would have been better. Takes a confident man to wear speedo's!


or a complete tvvat lol


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

3 on a good day, never had a problem pulling though.


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> Obviously speedo's would have been better. Takes a confident man to wear speedo's!


Yeah, confident in the fact the 'S' may wear off :sneaky2:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Milky said:


> Overall score ?


il give myself ten for effort


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Probably a solid 1 or 2, but then the missus thinks I'm a 10, so I can't be bothered to argue. :laugh:


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

10 out of 10.

I must think pretty highly of myself otherwise I wouldn't be cracking one off so many times a day.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Body a 5, face probably a 7.

In reality it's probably nowhere near that but I'm a confident cvnt.


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

This could of potentially turned into a gallery haha


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2013)

A good 5


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

my wife said i'm a 10 :001_tt2: thats good enough for me


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dave said:


> A good 5


ha ha that bird at the north west didn't think you were a 5 mate :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Dave said:


> A good 5


Nooooo you get bonus points for being 6ft+ so that makes you an 8 :thumb:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

id give myself a 6 1/2


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Four years ago a 1:










Now... you decide?! :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

@defdaz

said it before, awesome transformation mate....

Oh and a 4 :lol:


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

An all round 6.5. Except personality,that's a 9


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Milky said:


> @defdaz
> 
> said it before, awesome transformation mate....
> 
> Oh and a 4 :lol:


[email protected] :thumb:

Ah sod it, I'll take that, 300% improvement!


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

defdaz said:


> Four years ago a 1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is some transformation mate, If someone you knew you'd seen 4 years ago and hadn't seen them again until today they probably wouldn't recognise you


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2013)

i'm a 12.


----------



## Jammy1 (Feb 21, 2013)

defdaz said:


> Four years ago a 1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


10 :thumbup1:

Holy ****! Thats some transformation! You look completely different in the face aswell.


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Milky said:


> [MENTION=10691]
> 
> Oh and a 4 :lol:


Blokes rating other blokes... wtf :no:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> i'm a 12.


How is it its always the faceless ones who are giving themselves top scores ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

goldenballs23 said:


> Blokes rating other blokes... wtf :no:


hey l am confident in my sexuality enough to recognise when a fella is good looking.

How would you describe Brad Pitt if you were asked if he was an attractive bloke ?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

No idea and don't really give a fck. Not vain at all. Always had women!!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

6 tanned skin and green eyes, if it weren't for them probably a 4 lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

defdaz said:


> Four years ago a 1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking fab!! :thumb:


----------



## dominimo (Oct 26, 2012)

Being short bald ugly doesn't appear to be high on the list of positive traits. and to my great surprise, my cheery disposition and sparkling personality doesn't make up for what I am lacking in the looks department. complete shock.

Thus my own personal assessment of myself is a 4.


----------



## Alex The Kid (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm atleast a 3/10


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I would say body between 5 and 6 cos I'm a bit of a chubbster....working on that one...face I think 7? With make up...average looking..total when I've squished myself into clothes, put the slap on and done my hair......7.....maybe on the fence between 6 and 7 really.....mebbe...


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

ewen said:


> Most gays are good looking though .


fancy a bum


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

goldenballs23 said:


> Tbf he is a hollywood movie star and *rated as the worlds sexiest man *not just a bloke you see in the street, and I would ruin him and his wife.. :rolleye:


Maybe 10 years ago :lol:


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

If i'm lucky i'll come in at a 2-i'm an ugly git and i know it, didnt just fall out the ugly tree but grew from it-dont give a feck though cause my sprogs are beautiful.


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Maybe 10 years ago :lol:


you wouldn't say no.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

I'd give myself a 6


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

goldenballs23 said:


> you wouldn't say no.


10 years ago I'd have been all over him like a tramp on chips.

Now he's a long haired weirdy beardy I'd say no :tongue:


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

l would have said a 6 or a 7 but now I've seen the competition from Northumbria l realise l was kidding myself all along and probably a 3.

Bet the swine has a foot o' c0ck as well!

Gay for pay!!


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Probably overall 2


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm happy with how I look on the whole so id give myself a 6, im no model but not an ugly spud either


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Id give myself a 10

Out of 100 lol


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

But everyone must remember that ugly to one person would be attractive to someone else. Everyone is beautiful in their own right.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

beefdinner said:


> But everyone must remember that ugly to one person would be attractive to someone else. Everyone is beautiful in their own right.


Yeah yeah we know that its just a bit if fun on a Sunday....

I just wondered how we rated ourselves in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

If your asked (out of 10) to rate yourself and somebody answers 12, the OP asked out of 10 so going above 10 - should in theory round it off to the next nearest 10 = 20.

so an answer of 12 is really a 6 :001_tt2:


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Milky said:


> Yeah yeah we know that its just a bit if fun on a Sunday....
> 
> I just wondered how we rated ourselves in the grand scheme of things.


Just making sure no-one feels bad 

Do a spin off thread asking what's more important, body or face!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

beefdinner said:


> Just making sure no-one feels bad
> 
> Do a spin off thread asking what's more important, body or face!


I have asked this before and l have always stated l personally don't have a " type "


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

beefdinner said:


> But everyone must remember that ugly to one person would be attractive to someone else. Everyone is beautiful in their own right.


Yup

I always say beauty is something you feel and sometimes no one understands it but you

I'm an 8


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Tommy10 said:


> Yup
> 
> I always say beauty is something you feel and sometimes no one understands it but you
> 
> I'm an 8


Pity your gay coz Beefdinner would love you, you more than " fit " her criteria :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

edinburgh6982 said:


> If your asked (out of 10) to rate yourself and somebody answers 12, the OP asked out of 10 so going above 10 - should in theory round it off to the next nearest 10 = 20.
> 
> so an answer of 12 is really a 6 :001_tt2:


Do you do maths differently in Scotland? :lol:


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Im always compared to this furry little fella so im no looker  :thumbdown:


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> feel a cock putting it but probs 9


No need to be touching yourself as well mate


----------



## jonesboy (Apr 7, 2013)

A 5 for the face and a good 7 for the body which makes up for it.

I make up for most of it with a good personality or so I am told.

The thing is when I was younger I was well ugly and had no mates. My Mother would put a bone around my neck just so the dog would play with me.

Now that I am older we have a photo of me on the mantelpiece which stops the kids playing with the fire.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Milky said:


> Pity your gay coz Beefdinner would love you, you more than " fit " her criteria :lol:


Do I ? Lol

Well she's only human


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Do you do maths differently in Scotland? :lol:


They do in Edinburgh lollll


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

I like this dude. Danny Mac


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm a 10.....

In binary.


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

Tommy10 said:


> They do in Edinburgh lollll


Attempted mathematical slamming by a weegie mg: I'm offended 

How do you say "Don't do that" in your local accent btw? is it "dae dae that?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Guess a job from how someone looks, how they look denotes your guess to what it is..that's a good 1 too

No one ever guesses mine. Not that they'd know what it was if I told them


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

edinburgh6982 said:


> Attempted mathematical slamming by a weegie mg: I'm offended
> 
> How do you say "Don't do that" in your local accent btw? is it "dae dae that?


Nah its dinnae dae that, rid instead of red, waaaaaaater and waaaaaash, i should no im more weegier than tommy10 but so much prefer that dialect to the eh and like;s of edinburgh lol


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

According to my mrs I'm a 9 and tyrese Gibson comes at a close 11, I'd score my self as a 10/10 and definitely think my mrs is punching way above her weight


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> Guess a job from how someone looks, how they look denotes your guess to what it is..that's a good 1 too
> 
> No one ever guesses mine. Not that they'd know what it was if I told them


I already know that I don't understand what you do from that other thread.

It was like reading Klingon! :lol:


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Depends what mirror I'm looking in tbh. Sometimes I'd say I'm a 7 and others maybe a 5. Depends on lighting and how confident I'm feeling on that particular day.

But after the barber royally fvcked up my hair the other day I'd say I'm closer to a 4 now. Tw4t.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Face, probably a 6.

Body, about a 2.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Dublin said:


> A DJ or club promoter


Miles out lol!


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> Miles out lol!


Bin Man?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

edinburgh6982 said:


> Attempted mathematical slamming by a weegie mg: I'm offended
> 
> How do you say "Don't do that" in your local accent btw? is it "dae dae that?


It's " gonnae know day that "


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

Tommy10 said:


> It's " gonnae know day that "


Cheers now I can't get that Chewin The Fat sketch out my head


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> Guess a job from how someone looks, how they look denotes your guess to what it is..that's a good 1 too
> 
> No one ever guesses mine. Not that they'd know what it was if I told them


Lion tamer?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> 12 probably


Out of 1000 :whistling:


----------



## huckfead (Feb 11, 2013)

7 body, 3 looks, brains 20, bollocks 2 :laugh:


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2013)

resten said:


> Out of 1000 :whistling:


B1tch :blowme:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> from page1 of my journo in october lst year


10.5


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

defdaz said:


> Four years ago a 1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


feckin class 15.7


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Fvck it.

Give me your worst :laugh:

Hopefully around the 7 mark


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

resten said:


> Fvck it.
> 
> Give me your worst :laugh:
> 
> ...


hottt 9.5 wiv stubbly hairy face wud take you into 14.3 easy


----------



## TheGift (Apr 29, 2013)

id give my self a 10 to be honest. haha


----------



## Jammy1 (Feb 21, 2013)

resten said:


> Fvck it.
> 
> Give me your worst :laugh:
> 
> ...


You wearing eyeliner? lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

id give myself a 5


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

@defdaz @marknorthumbria @resten and anyone else who scores over a 6, give us ugly people a break would you, and fcuk off, pmsl.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Jammy1 said:


> You wearing eyeliner? lol


lmao, I get enough random people asking me that already haha. Genuinely not wearing any eye liner, just got thick black eyelashes :thumb:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Loveleelady said:


> hottt 9.5 wiv stubbly hairy face wud take you into 14.3 easy


What about a full on Rambo Hobo beard?!


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

In a suit. 8 or 9. Out of one 6.


----------



## Jammy1 (Feb 21, 2013)

resten said:


> lmao, I get enough random people asking me that already haha. Genuinely not wearing any eye liner, just got thick black eyelashes :thumb:


Haha yeah sure i believe you


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

defdaz said:


> What about a full on Rambo Hobo beard?!


jesus Christ id keel over if a big handsome beast like that was in my gym haha... have you got a 15.4 personality?


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

empzb said:


> *In a suit. 8 or 9*. Out of one 6.


always got to try and look your best in court eh mate :lol:


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Minus 2
> 
> which is why i work hard at the gym..
> 
> ...and a paper bag will do for the boat race.


Fvck that shiz, you're up at the top chicka!

Now onto ranking myself... I hate to admit it but a 5 at best! Ouch!


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Minus 2
> 
> which is why i work hard at the gym..
> 
> ...and a paper bag will do for the boat race.


Got to stop putting yourself down queenie


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Greenspin said:


> @defdaz @marknorthumbria @resten and anyone else who scores over a 6, give us ugly people a break would you, and fcuk off, pmsl.


You're not ugly! Have a bit more confidence in yourself man!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Loveleelady said:


> jesus Christ id keel over if a big handsome beast like that was in my gym haha... have you got a 15.4 personality?


Aww thanks  Personality... well I was fat wasn't I... so I had no option it was that or nothing lol


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> You're not ugly! Have a bit more confidence in yourself man!


Lol, cheers Jojo. I'd rep you, but I've got to spread the love :lol:


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

From the attention I get, and I quote from Friday night from a nice girl "I bet you get this all the time, but fcuk me your gorgeous" then I'd be more than happy with an 8


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

defdaz said:


> Aww thanks  Personality... well I was fat wasn't I... so I had no option it was that or nothing lol


lols class..how did your woman cope wiv your big transformation?


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Body at the minute 1

Don't even know about the face, think it's more my personality that gets female attention. Women love a clown





Steamin in the second pic


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Loveleelady said:


> lols class..how did your woman cope wiv your big transformation?


I've only been seeing my gf for four months (I remember your dating thread!) and have been dieting the whole time (oops!). She likes muscles but wants me a bit smaller! :lol:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> Body at the minute 1
> 
> Don't even know about the face, think it's more my personality that gets female attention. Women love a clown
> 
> ...


handsome wee devil...you'll age well


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

defdaz said:


> I've only been seeing my gf for four months (I remember your dating thread!) and have been dieting the whole time (oops!). She likes muscles but wants me a bit smaller! :lol:


o my knowledge helped u? lmao...why she want you smaller?


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> handsome wee devil...you'll age well


Haha thankyou. You are stunning, and I'm not just saying that 

Question is where on the 1-10?!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> Haha thankyou. You are stunning, and I'm not just saying that
> 
> Question is where on the 1-10?!


where is u on the 1-10? id say an 8+ wiv loads of potential sure luk how gud lukin that wee chick is hanging off ur arm ur defo doin alriet


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> where is u on the 1-10? id say an 8+ wiv loads of potential sure luk how gud lukin that wee chick is hanging off ur arm ur defo doin alriet


Haha I'm flattered  she's just a mate though

I get called 'cute' every so often, I really hate it :no:


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Personality 10

Face 5 at a push

Body 3

So overall a 6.

I have been described before as every mums "ideal son in law" , not too sure if that's the same as me saying a woman has a "lovely personality" though or not.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Mez said:


> When I was 17st with a 40 inch waste I would have said a 1 ?
> 
> Now I still don't have a high opinion of myself but women do seem to make a move on me a fair bit, so I'd say about 6. Gonna be a 10 one day though, even if its when I'm 70 and in a care home.


I love happy endings :bounce:

I'm still working mine out so will get back to u milky :thumb:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

I'd give myself an 7....... For now.

The better my body gets the higher that number will go.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

i have a slight squint, so purely based off that 4-5


----------



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

I'd say a 5

But judging by my luck on pof lately looks like I'm wrong .


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Face IDK

body 5.

When i get 10% bf gg.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Milky said:


> I just wondered how we rated ourselves in the grand scheme of things.


How it work's is.. The really sexy and stunning ones that are a bit self conscious of coming across as a complete arrogant tosser if they say a score that's too high will rate themselves way lower than they look.. so I'm a -10!


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

I'd say I`m a 7. I`m not bad looking. But I know im not everyone's cup of tea as i`m a beardy, tattooed, shaggy haired metal head :beer:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Going by all the attention I never got when I was single I must be about a 0! I'm short, skinny, have a weird goatee and a pointy nose. I am a massive geek. Not a clue what my wife saw in me when we met, but don't like to ask in case she thinks too hard about it!


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

25!


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Prodot said:


> Face IDK
> 
> body 5.
> 
> When i get 10% bf gg.


I really hate to be rude here but are you male or female ?

I cant really tell from the pics :confused1:


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

Milky said:


> I really hate to be rude here but are you male or female ?
> 
> I cant really tell from the pics :confused1:


was just thinking the same ,. :scared:


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Milky said:


> I really hate to be rude here but are you male or female ?
> 
> I cant really tell from the pics :confused1:


2nd pic = lesbian


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

I'd give myself a 6.5.


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

Patsy said:


> 2nd pic = lesbian


1st = gay


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I'd say a 4.

Fortunately women appear to think I'm about a 7 on a good day, though I've absolutely no idea why.


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Banter, really shouldn't post on ukm when drunk. Horrid backfire!


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

5 (or 6 maybe on a good day)! Just glad I've been happily married for years - I couldn't stand going out clubbing it again (and having no luck) - just glad I met my wife in work and she liked my personality!


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

I'd be somewhere in the middle 5-6 maybe... don't struggle too much with the ladies, have a good group of mates.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

I rate myself about 4-5

My wife and quite a few other women 8+, thank god they're deluded


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

4 or 5 myself although quite a few ladies have told me how attractive i am. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder i suppose. I certainly don't think i'm anything special. Not in too bad a nick for a 45yr old though.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

about an 8.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

8.99


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

a full 10...im quite a big deal


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Without wanting to sound arrogant, I'd say Im a 7 and when all dressed up for an evening out, perhaps could stretch to an 8...at a push


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Katy said:


> Without wanting to sound arrogant, I'd say Im a 7 and when all dressed up for an evening out, perhaps could stretch to an 8...at a push


Not arrogant at all, you are :thumbup1:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Milky said:


> Not arrogant at all, you are :thumbup1:


Thanks Milky...I always look best in a tight dress for a meal out...but day to day I don't make as much effort...although I do still try


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Katy said:


> Without wanting to sound arrogant, I'd say Im a 7 and when all dressed up for an evening out, perhaps could stretch to an 8...at a push


oh poop! if you are a 7 then I will have to downgrade myself, fook! on a Monday aswell....sigh.......and humph....but...but...my feet are deffo an 8...yup! utterly attractive on the foot front... 

AND...before I go I would say having seen you in various outfits and all that, I would put you in the 9.5 category....howzat for sucking up...and I don't eeeeeeevern luv you neither...

errrmm..umm...errr.....hummmm....can I be arrested for saying that? hahaha....


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

Have to go with what the ladies say..so thats a 10 for sure.

....well by ladies i mean my mother haha


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

barsnack said:


> a full 1...im quite big


I just edited that for you Brandybucket...xx

soz...i'm mucking....

oh boy, I'm so NOT!....but don't tell 'im...he'll never see it.... :whistling:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

HAWKUS said:


> Have to go with what the ladies say..so thats a 10 for sure :innocent:


..in that case...it's a 6! Lady said so!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Flubs said:


> oh poop! if you are a 7 then I will have to downgrade myself, fook! on a Monday aswell....sigh.......and humph....but...but...my feet are deffo an 8...yup! utterly attractive on the foot front...
> 
> AND...before I go I would say having seen you in various outfits and all that, I would put you in the 9.5 category....howzat for sucking up...and I don't eeeeeeevern luv you neither...
> 
> errrmm..umm...errr.....hummmm....can I be arrested for saying that? hahaha....


Hey hot feet! You're always very good at giving my self-esteem a boost 

I suppose it's all very subjective. I know my man thinks I'm more attractive than I think I am but then he finds different things attractive; I prefer a more lean physique but he doesn't. And I'm quite sick of my face...whereas he isn't  Thank God!


----------



## shieldsy (Jan 22, 2010)

I would say 5 , but im not sure! My self confidence is pretty ****!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

No score from me. I've always hated the way I look, so try not to think about this kind of thing - topics of conversations like this where the thought process involves having to think about my own attractiveness actually get me upset in a kind of way - how dysfunctional is that!!! For me it's healthier to say I just am what I am, and try not to think about putting subjective numbers or labels on it.


----------



## Prospect (Feb 5, 2013)

Gonna say im about a 10 for My Personality!

My Banter is top class - And always one for keeping the convo going. Body is about a 3/4 at the moment, hopefully be a 8/9 in 10 weeks

face is about a 5/6 (bald) so quite attractive to some people lol

So over all rating 6


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

dtlv said:


> No score from me. I've always hated the way I look, so try not to think about this kind of thing - topics of conversations like this where the thought process involves having to think about my own attractiveness actually get me upset in a kind of way - how dysfunctional is that!!! For me it's healthier to say I just am what I am, and try not to think about putting subjective numbers or labels on it.


cough...clears throat.....ahem...cue song...

"I am what I am, and what I am needs no excuseeeeeees

i bang my own drum, sometime the ace sometimes the deuuuuuceeeeeees

sooooo WHAAAAAAAT if I love each sparkle and each bangle

WHY not try to see things from a different angle

I am what I am and what I aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam....what I aaaaaaaammmmm"

cough...sorry for the slightly off key notes, I have a bit of a throat..... 

also sorry for my humour...oop! did I say humour?...I know I know I need to work on that...

gettin' me coat....


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Flubs said:


> oh poop! if you are a 7 then I will have to downgrade myself, fook! on a Monday aswell....sigh.......and humph....but...but...my feet are deffo an 8...yup! utterly attractive on the foot front...
> 
> AND...before I go I would say having seen you in various outfits and all that, I would put you in the 9.5 category....howzat for sucking up...and I don't eeeeeeevern luv you neither...
> 
> errrmm..umm...errr.....hummmm....can I be arrested for saying that? hahaha....


flubs!!!!! you cant downgrade yourself as stated your a younger helen mirren and she is smoking hot :wub:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Flubs said:


> cough...clears throat.....ahem...cue song...
> 
> "I am what I am, and what I am needs no excuseeeeeees
> 
> ...


Well sung, Flubs - I don't know your voice, but in my head that was a perfect rendition, and the slightly off-key croaky throat only added soul to the performance! 

For me this quote sums up how I feel about a lot of judgments and comparisons people make of themselves and each other -

"Nobody is superior, nobody is inferior, but nobody is equal either. People are simply unique, incomparable. You are you, I am I. I have to contribute my potential to life; you have to contribute your potential to life. I have to discover my own being; you have to discover your own being."


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

dtlv said:


> Well sung, [Redacted] - I don't know your voice, but in my head that was a perfect rendition, and the slightly off-key croaky throat only added soul to the performance!
> 
> For me this quote sums up how I feel about a lot of judgments and comparisons people make of themselves and each other -
> 
> "Nobody is superior, nobody is inferior, but nobody is equal either. People are simply unique, incomparable. You are you, I am I. I have to contribute my potential to life; you have to contribute your potential to life. I have to discover my own being; you have to discover your own being."


Couldn't being to tell you how much I agree with that.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Id give myself a modest 10 as im a right catch


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Id give myself a modest 10 as im a right catch


so is herpes bro


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> [Redacted]!!!!! you cant downgrade yourself as stated your a younger helen mirren and she is smoking hot :wub:


What a very kind thing to say, thank you very much...

didweagree£10or£15...I forget...

I do thank you though from the heart of my bottom...errrmmm...which is considerable by the way...:laugh:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Uriel said:


> so is herpes bro


am much better than herpes though mate, i little more irritable at times though lol


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Face and body 8 to 9

Not shallow just honest


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

As a mass market product I'd give myself a comfortable 7

But as a niche product marketed towards those who have a penchant for the darker shade of man, with 10 bein perfection I'm a 9.9.... on a bad day


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


> Minus 2
> 
> which is why i work hard at the gym..
> 
> ...and a paper bag will do for the boat race.


Rubbish,,,very feminine girl,,good looking and lovely body,,,you should be proud of yourself


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> oh poop! if you are a 7 then I will have to downgrade myself, fook! on a Monday aswell....sigh.......and humph....but...but...my feet are deffo an 8...yup! utterly attractive on the foot front...
> 
> AND...before I go I would say having seen you in various outfits and all that, I would put you in the 9.5 category....howzat for sucking up...and I don't eeeeeeevern luv you neither...
> 
> errrmm..umm...errr.....hummmm....can I be arrested for saying that? hahaha....


I 100% agree with you flubs!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

10 pages and noone has come out with my mom says I'm a 10, I'm surprised haha


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

HAWKUS said:


> Have to go with what the ladies say..so thats a 10 for sure.
> 
> ....well by ladies i mean my mother haha





marknorthumbria said:


> 10 pages and noone has come out with my mom says I'm a 10, I'm surprised haha


Reading fail...


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

This just got me thinking of a lad i work with who really is not good looking at all i no im a bloke but you can sort of tell what a good looking bloke looks like cant you. he would defo give him self a 10 i mean their is nothing wrong with being confident but there comes a point where confidence makes you look a right knob when its not founded.i give my self a 7-8 when im dressed for a night out or something with hair styled been on sunbeds and that but some days i would give my self a 2 im sort of up and down when it comes to confidence. I know lets rate each other and i bet they dont replicate what ppl have given them selves pmsl


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

anaboliclove said:


> This just got me thinking of a lad i work with who really is not good looking at all i no im a bloke but you can sort of tell what a good looking bloke looks like cant you. he would defo give him self a 10 i mean their is nothing wrong with being confident but there comes a point where confidence makes you look a right knob when its not founded.i give my self a 7-8 when im dressed for a night out or something with hair styled been on sunbeds and that but some days i would give my self a 2 im sort of up and down when it comes to confidence. I know lets rate each other and i bet they dont replicate what ppl have given them selves pmsl


P.s My avvy is a pic of me all sweaty with one of those retarded faces you pull when you flex lol


----------



## Jammy1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Patsy said:


> View attachment 121793
> View attachment 121794
> 
> 
> :lol:


I must not laugh, i must not laugh

:lol:

Your cruel.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> from page1 of my journo in october lst year


I am comfortable with my sexuallity i 100% love p*ssy just thought id clear that up but he is a hansome basta*d lol it would have been more modest to put a lower score haha


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

beefdinner said:


> If 5 is average I'd say I'm a 5 but if I get my body looking banging and lose some weight off my face therefore making my cheekbones stand out more get rid of my 3 chins and when I get
> 
> My eyebrows tattoo'd on with a high arch pin up style then I could be a 6 possibly a 7 depends who's looking.


Not being a creep but id give you more than 5 your a pretty women


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

BigTrev said:


> Rubbish,,,very feminine girl,,good looking and lovely body,,,you should be proud of yourself


yeah but the thread is titled how do u score yourelf - not how does big trev score you when he's being a smarmy [email protected]


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

defdaz said:


> Four years ago a 1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well done bro thats awesome inspirational


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

anaboliclove said:


> I am comfortable with my sexuallity i 100% love p*ssy just thought id clear that up but he is a hansome basta*d lol it would have been more modest to put a lower score haha


nah beef dinner is right - all men look like fuking helmets in 3/4 length trousers lol - ok so he's a good looking helmet


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Uriel said:


> yeah but the thread is titled how do u score yourelf - not how does big trev score you when he's being a smarmy [email protected]


Nah just being honest not smarmy [email protected] as you put it


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

ID like to think i was a 7 but probs a 6 at best lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

BigTrev said:


> Nah just being honest not smarmy [email protected] as you put it


 :001_tt2: further round the cleft - theres a dingle berry


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Uriel said:


> :001_tt2: further round the cleft - theres a dingle berry


Go feck yourself ball bag,,

Zoned out in a world of ****


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

BigTrev said:


> Go feck yourself ball bag,,
> 
> Zoned out in a world of ****


 

View attachment 121833


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Uriel said:


> View attachment 121833


Heres yours gay boy,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,or this one as nobody else loves ya knob

 :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

BigTrev said:


> Heres yours gay boy,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,or this one as nobody else loves ya knob
> 
> View attachment 121835
> :lol:
> ...


shut up ya big fat boring pr**k lol


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Uriel said:


> shut up ya big fat boring pr**k lol


Aww did i get to ya bellend,,,,,,boo hoo,,run a long now and go play with your baked bean tins,,,get them curls going lmao:laugh:

Ps,,youd make a good barbell,,,lolol


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

anaboliclove said:


> he is a hansome basta*d




come out the closet.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

BigTrev said:


> Aww did i get to ya bellend,,boo hoo,,run a long now and go play with your baked bean tins,,,get them curls going lmao:laugh:


dear god i almost broke my jaw yawning - will you be going on all night? i can hardly wait


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Uriel said:


> shut up ya big fat boring pr**k lol





BigTrev said:


> Aww did i get to ya bellend,,,,,,boo hoo,,run a long now and go play with your baked bean tins,,,get them curls going lmao:laugh:
> 
> Ps,,youd make a good barbell,,,lolol


what's going on here then?? :laugh:


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

goldenballs23 said:


> what's going on here then?? :laugh:


Just that knob uriel automatic making smart statements then cant take it when he gets his answer back,,,


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

goldenballs23 said:


> what's going on here then?? :laugh:


Big (fat weak) Trev is entering a "bore off"...................again


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

=


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Uriel said:


> dear god i almost broke my jaw yawning - will you be going on all night? i can hardly wait


Can understand how your jaw is easily broken now,,with statements like yours im sure plenty have already,,:laugh:


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Uriel said:


> Big (fat weak) Trev is entering a "bore off"...................again


Thought you two fellas was hitting on each other?  Ok, commence with the bore off.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

BigTrev said:


> Can understand how your jaw is easily broken now,,with statements like yours im sure plenty have already,,:laugh:


keep going bud - your getting funnier


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

goldenballs23 said:


> Thought you two fellas was hitting on each other?  Ok, commence with the bore off.


i cant hit on tranny trev, he's fuking pig ugly


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Uriel said:


> keep going bud - your getting funnier


he's not @BigTrev that may be a lie. :laugh:


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

DORIAN said:


> ID like to think i was a 7 but probs a 6 at best lol


Id give you more than that mr yates id have given you a 10 in the 90s pal


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Uriel said:


> i cant hit on tranny trev, he's fuking pig ugly


Is that why you dont show your face on your avatar :laugh:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

BigTrev said:


> Is that why you dont show your face on your avatar :laugh:


there you go again pestering straight hench guys to top up your [email protected] bank


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

hey Trv - you been on here 5 years - go count all your likes for your funny remarks - a few thousand look like they are missing???

or are you just a boring cnut?


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Uriel said:


> there you go again pestering straight hench guys to top up your [email protected] bank


Lol your that straight your like one the nice boys from The Village People,,,

Love that pic in your shirt just about to play with your worm are ya,,,

I bet your sheriffs rusty badge has been well tampered with nice boy:lol:


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

anaboliclove said:


> Id give you more than that mr yates id have given you a 10 in the 90s pal


for my physique or my curley mullet lol


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

BigTrev said:


> Lol your that straight your like one the nice boys from The Village People,,,
> 
> Love that pic in your shirt just about to play with your worm are ya,,,
> 
> I bet your sheriffs rusty badge has been well tampered with nice boy:lol:


Can you translate?


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Uriel said:


> hey Trv - you been on here 5 years - go count all your likes for your funny remarks - a few thousand look like they are missing???
> 
> or are you just a boring cnut?


maybe youll find i have a family life beyond the keyboard unlike you and in truth most of your likes are from the elton johns of this world


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

BigTrev said:


> Lol your that straight your like one the nice boys from The Village People,,,
> 
> *Love that pic in your shirt just about to play with your worm are ya,,,*
> 
> ...


dreaming aloud again...plain weird


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

goldenballs23 said:


> Can you translate?


Why are you his lady boy?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

BigTrev said:


> maybe youll find i have a family life beyond the keyboard unlike you and in truth most of your likes are from the elton johns of this world


I was wrong - you aint getting funnier


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

DORIAN said:


> for my physique or my curley mullet lol


hey dont knock the mullet it worked for me bro you rocked it well


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

goldenballs23 said:


> Can you translate?


he said "I'm a big soft leisure training ****"


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Uriel said:


> he said "I'm a big soft leisure training ****"


I agree:laugh:.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Uriel said:


> he said "I'm a big soft leisure training ****"


No need to be too harsh on yourself tho


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

BigTrev said:


> No need to be too harsh on yourself tho


is your wee pre shool boy still up - telling you what to type?


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

BigTrev said:


> No need to be too harsh on yourself tho





Uriel said:


> is your wee pre shool boy still up - telling you what to type?


Knew you two was chatting each other up, talking about playing with worms and stuff. :huh:


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Let u be the judge of that !!!


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

goldenballs23 said:


> Knew you two was chatting each other up, talking about playing with worms and stuff. :huh:


It was fishing just


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

anaboliclove said:


> I am comfortable with my sexuallity i 100% love p*ssy just thought id clear that up but he is a hansome basta*d lol it would have been more modest to put a lower score haha


thanks for the moral boost ha ha . man admiration is as good as female admiration when yav got a bird !


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> Let u be the judge of that !!!


suddenly gone a bit **** in here!


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

anaboliclove said:


> hey dont knock the mullet it worked for me bro you rocked it well


That's the Dorian Yates? I've heard of him, he's famous!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

goldenballs23 said:


> suddenly gone a bit **** in here!


what do you mean suddenly - its always a gay fest in here lmao - so do you like watching men work out?


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Uriel said:


> is your wee pre shool boy still up - telling you what to type?


wtf feck are ya now jimmy saville the second?


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

anaboliclove said:


> Not being a creep but id give you more than 5 your a pretty women


Thank you


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

beefdinner said:


> That's the Dorian Yates? I've heard of him, he's famous!


yeah i think he won a few local shows in brum:turned:

lol beefdinner, why not be a good girl and get yer baps out for big trev, he's not seen any since he was breast fed by his dad


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

BigTrev said:


> wtf feck are ya now jimmy saville the second?


wish i was I'd fix it for you to fuk off out or summat


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Uriel said:


> wish i was I'd fix it for you to fuk off out or summat


im sure you would be breaking in a lot rather than fixing,,,was that you that time that jimmy fixed for you to milk the cow blind folded?

anyway bye as im not hyjacking this thread any longer nor wasting my time with imature asswipes


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)




----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Uriel said:


> what do you mean suddenly - its always a gay fest in here lmao - so do you like watching men work out?


depends what there doing, if there crazy paving me drive yep.


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Uriel said:


> wish i was I'd fix it for you to fuk off out or summat


I missed that episode.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

BigTrev said:


> nor wasting my time with imature asswipes


must have very dirty pants


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

beefdinner said:


> View attachment 121848


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

goldenballs23 said:


> View attachment 121849


Smash your pasty?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

beefdinner said:


> Smash your pasty?


do you have to be so crude - its a beefdinner


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

goldenballs23 said:


> suddenly gone a bit **** in here!


Hahaha...someone had to lower the tone!!

We go the gym to look good don't most of us, so am sure ppl rate themselves above average when ppl reach a goal they have set and are satisfied n feel good u tellin me ud give urself a modest 6 hahaha i really doubt it man!!

Sh!t last year when i was at 6% n ripped i rated myself up there n i couldn't give two sh!ts


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

beefdinner said:


> Smash your pasty?


Hahaha not heard that shout in years!!


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Uriel said:


> do you have to be so crude - its a beefdinner


O this is a beef dinner, I don't mess about when it comes to cooked dinners this is the boy!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Beefdinner gets them above average rates in my book!!


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

I don't really give myself a rating, I do get some admiring looks from the opposite sex but I know everyone likes something different......

I'm more inclined to think, you like me... Great!

....You don't...... oh well!


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> Beefdinner gets them above average rates in my book!!


Thanks you that's kind


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2004)

I would say my body is a 6 as I've let it go a bit of late, face is only a 5 despite people telling me I look like Tim Howard/Jason Mohammad but my personality is an 8 so an overall 6.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

beefdinner said:


> O this is a beef dinner, I don't mess about when it comes to cooked dinners this is the boy!
> 
> View attachment 121850


i would kill for that


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

beefdinner said:


> Thanks you that's kind


you get a 10 from me from the fact you owned a fairlady nissan 350z!


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Uriel said:


> i would kill for that


Every Sunday off my auntie she's the kind of woman that's offended if you don't eat all of her food. She makes about 16 dinners every Sunday for everyone!


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> Beefdinner gets them above average rates in my book!!


depends what your average is.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

beefdinner said:


> Every Sunday off my auntie she's the kind of woman that's offended if you don't eat all of her food. She makes about 16 dinners every Sunday for everyone!


she single?


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Uriel said:


> she single?


she wont suit you, she won't be on pof.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

goldenballs23 said:


> depends what your average is.
> 
> View attachment 121851


Haha im a picky sort of bloke...wont find me at the end of the night hovering around the fat minger left overs!!

Any whole is a goal defo duzn apply to me!!


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

beefdinner said:


> Thanks you that's kind


your picture looks blurry so it could be a shot in the dark, but I'd say your hot.


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> the fat minger left overs!!


:laugh:


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Uriel said:


> she single?


Well that's debatable, she's been with my uncle 11 years but I know they haven't had sex since Xmas eve 5 years ago (she's told me!) My uncle lives in the garage most the time working on his monster truck.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

beefdinner said:


> Well that's debatable, she's been with my uncle 11 years but I know they haven't had sex since Xmas eve 5 years ago (she's told me!) My uncle lives in the garage most the time working on his monster truck.


he needs some test


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

beefdinner said:


> Well that's debatable, she's been with my uncle 11 years but I know they haven't had sex since Xmas eve 5 years ago (she's told me!) My uncle lives in the garage most the time working on his monster truck.


so - sunday lunch for a massive hard long sex session? let me know lol


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Uriel said:


> so - sunday lunch for a massive hard long sex session? let me know lol


She'd welcome you with open arms especially if you can put a lot of food away!


----------



## animal adam (Sep 1, 2010)

Give myself a 6. A 7 if I could be bothered to smarten myself up abit.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

beefdinner said:


> She'd welcome you with open arms especially if you can put a lot of food away!


oh i have a very very big appetite


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Minus 2
> 
> which is why i work hard at the gym..
> 
> ...and a paper bag will do for the boat race.


I just realised that liking this you might think I'm agreeing that you are a 2. It's more the paper bag for the boat race gave me a laugh


----------

